# FreeBSD13, pkg quarterly to latest then "expat: 2.4.3 -> 2.4.2"



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

FreeBSD13, I changed pkg from quarterly to latest then had a package downgrade "expat: 2.4.3 -> 2.4.2"

Seems peculiar, anyone noticed this before?


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

So, when did you try that? Obiously not in the last few days. https://www.freshports.org/textproc/expat2/ shows both repos have 2.4.3. It also shows the quarterly repo was built one day before the latest repo.


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

an hour ago, tops


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

This would currently only be possible if either your pkg databases are broken (`pkg update -f` to fix) or you're on aarch64, where the "latest" pkg repo isn't rebuilt yet (which is pretty transparent from freshports).


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  436 Feb 10 22:23 /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

pkg: Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database

because of the stupid "candidates" number:

pkg install -f ca_root_nss checkrestart expat libevent libnghttp2 pkg unbound


messages:Feb 10 22:33:11 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: expat downgraded: 2.4.3 -> 2.4.2
messages:Feb 10 22:33:12 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: libevent reinstalled: 2.1.12 -> 2.1.12
messages:Feb 10 22:33:12 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: libnghttp2 reinstalled: 1.46.0 -> 1.46.0
messages:Feb 10 22:33:17 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: pkg reinstalled: 1.17.5 -> 1.17.5
messages:Feb 10 22:33:18 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: ca_root_nss reinstalled: 3.74 -> 3.74
messages:Feb 10 22:33:18 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: checkrestart reinstalled: 0.5.0_1 -> 0.5.0_1
messages:Feb 10 22:33:20 freebsd-dns pkg[71119]: unbound reinstalled: 1.14.0 -> 1.14.0
```

it's now 11pm


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

raspberry pi



> pkg repo isn't rebuilt yet (which is pretty transparent from freshports).





> (which is pretty transparent from freshports)



What do you mean?  It doesn't make sense that it (expat) would be a lower version than it's older self.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

Look at the "packages" table on freshposts, hover over the individual cells for more info. So, yes, you're on aarch64. Then just wait until the "latest" repo is rebuilt.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 10, 2022)

Zirias said:


> aarch64


I recommend to use quarterly on aarch64 rather than latest.
There are a lot of packages in latest which are actually a lower version than in quarterly.

Since aarch64 is officially Tier 1, this is not acceptable.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> I recommend to use quarterly on aarch64 rather than latest.
> There are a lot of packages in latest which are actually a lower version than in quarterly.
> 
> Since aarch64 is officially Tier 1, this is not acceptable.


This should only be a very short-term situation on any architecture. But a repo build date of 2022-01-26 for "latest" looks like there might be a problem right now...


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

It really does not make sense that it would go backwards in version.

I wonder if this has something to do with it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=260580


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 10, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> I recommend to use quarterly on aarch64 rather than latest.


I literally just wanted to try FreeBSD latest on something... wasn't expecting it to be messy.  I don't literally need latest and can revert to quarterly easily enough.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> It literally does not make sense that it would go backwards in version.


Sure it does. The builders creating the different repos don't run "in sync". But normally, you'd expect something like that only for a very short term (at most a few days) and only after a new quarterly was branched off or there was some MFH.


tux2bsd said:


> I wonder if this has something to do with it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=260580


No.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2022)

The latest repo for the Pi isn't being updated. Stick to quarterly for now.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

SirDice said:


> It was built when 13.0-RELEASE came out and hasn't been updated since.


That's pretty much impossible, e.g. expat 2.4.2 (which is currently in that repo) hit the ports tree on 2021-12-27, so *long* after release of FreeBSD 13.

But still, the repo is pretty old currently (2022-01-26). Something seems to be "stuck".


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 10, 2022)

Stuck since august last year (at least). See my post here.


> Be sure to use *quarterly* packages since latest are too old and won't work.
> 
> 
> ABIlatestquarterlyFreeBSD:13:aarch642020.102021.04
> ...


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 10, 2022)

Ok, so it's a recurring problem, but it isn't "completely stuck", see above (repo creation date is now 2022-01-26).

Looks like *some* technical problem with the builders?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2022)

If I recall correctly it's due to failing hardware. But I'm not sure if that's still the case, it was in the past.


----------



## angry_vincent (Feb 10, 2022)

it is quite possible some technical issues, but I only judge by observing no updates in 13:amd64/latest for last 8 days, which is longer than usually observed before ( longest in my recollection )


----------

